# U.S. Navy ship deck wood



## wolf creek knives (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm looking for a source that sells wood off of WWII ships.  I've looked all over the internet without luck.  Do any members of the IAP know of such a "store" that might be able to offer more than just one ships deck wood?  I've found pieces of the Constitution and have a feeler out for another ships wood that was recently posted on this site, but that's it.  Any help/ideas are appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2018)

The USS New Jersey sells Teak wood from the deck of the ship. They have a store onboard. Try battleshipnewjersey.org

The blanks are roughly 4" x 5" I got 4 blanks from it if I recall correctly.


----------



## Argo13 (Aug 4, 2018)

Uss North Carolina from their gift shop

https://www.battleshipncstore.com/Own-a-Piece-of-the-Battleship-Limited-Supply-P38.aspx




Jason


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 5, 2018)

It's not a WWII but the USS Constitution has a gift shop that sells pieces as well. The sign on the barrel that they were in said that some thought pieces of a successful ship would bring them "Good Luck". The pieces were very irregular in shape so when I was there I got to pick the ones I could make blank out of. The next batch I called and told the woman what I was doing and needed and she did a great job picking them out.


----------



## showcaser (Aug 5, 2018)

I was just in Boston. The USS Constitution museum had to quit selling the wood. I was told that people were using their  COA's to represent what people were making from the material. I guess people were trying to return or exchange items made by others. They do sell pens made by a Maine penturner and a $500 clock made using wood from the ship. I guess the moral of the story is don't use other people COA's as your own
Regards Patrick


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow! I use the COA for the material. What good is the material without the COA? If I was "Them" and someone want to return an item, I would've given the person the $5 for the cost of the wood and kept the pen. I understand the importance of customer service but people that scam off of that need to be told no. I don't want to get any further off topic so I'll stop here.


----------



## showcaser (Aug 5, 2018)

I retain all COA's for provenance of the material. I do not use other's COA's to represent my work from the materials. This situation just re-enforces my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Fireengines (Aug 5, 2018)

You can still get teak pen blanks from the deck of the battleship USS California, 15 blanks for $250.00.  https://www.californiateakdesigns.com/


----------



## Mariner1 (Aug 5, 2018)

I still have some of the USS California decking and could give you a couple blanks.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Aug 6, 2018)

Mariner1 said:


> I still have some of the USS California decking and could give you a couple blanks.



Thanks Karl, that's a great offer.  How about we swap blanks.  I've got quite a bit of Koa that I can make into blanks and send them to you in exchange or I just got some burl Walnut yesterday that I could also send you in exchange.  Let me know if this works and we'll move forward.  Thanks again- Tom


----------



## Mariner1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sorry about getting this so late, but am on the tug boat now. When I get home on vacation I would be happy to chop off half of the 2 foot long piece I have and send it to you. No need to swap. I will still have enough to make a few blanks for myself as needed.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Aug 19, 2018)

Mariner1 said:


> Sorry about getting this so late, but am on the tug boat now. When I get home on vacation I would be happy to chop off half of the 2 foot long piece I have and send it to you. No need to swap. I will still have enough to make a few blanks for myself as needed.



Thanks Karl.  I sent you a PM this morning with all the info.  Thanks again for this very nice offer- Tom


----------



## philipff (Aug 19, 2018)

Try the Tropical Exotics Hardwoods, in Carlsbad, CA.   A few years ago Mitch had some wood off one of the ships - -I forgot which one.   P.


----------

